# Full Moon on Topsail



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

..well the moon phase got going and the wind kinda coorperated and..
Jolly Roger Pier started with 34 lb king and then friday on Surf City Pier there was a 36 lb king landed and a 93 lb. Tarpon.....
That makes 4 silver boys for the season so far on Surf City Pier...along with 3 or 4 kings over 30....
Great Tarpon season so far with at least 4 landed on all 3 Topsail Piers.....


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Awesome report.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...well a FULL MOON UPDATE....Surf City Pier reports a 137 lb Tarpon landed this monday morning..........


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Loner said:


> ...well a FULL MOON UPDATE....Surf City Pier reports a 137 lb Tarpon landed this monday morning..........


...well it turns out it was only 133 lbs......A NEW PIER RECORD!!!....and get this..caught by an 11 YEAR OLD!!!....whose reel BLEW UP ....and one of the regulars TIED HIS REEL IN and THEY landed the fish!!!
Great memories...one of those "Topsail Moments".......


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Loner said:


> ...well it turns out it was only 133 lbs......A NEW PIER RECORD!!!....and get this..caught by an 11 YEAR OLD!!!....whose reel BLEW UP ....and one of the regulars TIED HIS REEL IN and THEY landed the fish!!!
> Great memories...one of those "Topsail Moments".......


 AWSUME!!! An 11yr ole!!! I'd like to shake that youngen's hand,he just did what most haven't or won't do in a lifetime,land a poon off the planks.. One of the hardest feats known to man,without a doubt.....


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

*That's*

incredible! Would have loved to have seen that! Someone buy that young man an ice cold Yoo Hoo!:beer:


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

Loner said:


> ...well it turns out it was only 133 lbs......A NEW PIER RECORD!!!....and get this..caught by an 11 YEAR OLD!!!....whose reel BLEW UP ....and one of the regulars TIED HIS REEL IN and THEY landed the fish!!!
> Great memories...one of those "Topsail Moments".......


Wow, I would have been a fly on the rail there just so I could have watched all that red hot action. I bet all that excitement had everyone's heart pumpin.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

The guys rod it was tied off to landed it? That's awful, I'd have handed the rod to the person who's reel blew up.


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

the 4 tarpon that were caught,, were they released alive?


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

fish123 said:


> The guys rod it was tied off to landed it? That's awful, I'd have handed the rod to the person who's reel blew up.


....the young fellows reel locked up...the "regular" tied his 6/0 to it and gave it back to the kid to land the fish....


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

doubleb said:


> the 4 tarpon that were caught,, were they released alive?


...U can go to Surf City Pier.com and see PICS of all 4 ifn U want.....


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

it looked like the tarpons were killed why would you want to kill them unless you have some kind of record.


----------



## ibepressin (Aug 22, 2008)

weekdayfisher said:


> it looked like the tarpons were killed why would you want to kill them unless you have some kind of record.


Was wondering this also. Do people eat tarpon?


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Other than being loaded with bones I hear they taste alot like carp. I have never had carp but thats what they say.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

weekdayfisher said:


> it looked like the tarpons were killed why would you want to kill them unless you have some kind of record.


..Pier Tarpon are like Tournament Blue Marlin...they are KILLED for ALL reasons except to eat....
ACCOMPOLISHMENT and MEMORIES.....
..Of course TOURNAMENT BLUE MARLIN are killed for MONEY and accompolishment and memories...
..If U check U will find the Tarpon caught were for the most part the 1ST ONE the angler ever landed..


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

ibepressin said:


> Was wondering this also. Do people eat tarpon?


...
...yea Cubans eat em all the time....one killed on a pier this year went to be smoked...
All u have to do is scale with a hoe and cut in chunks (ax, cross-cut saw, chain saw)....dip in House Autry Tarpon Fry and drop in the fry-daddy... serve with FF and slaw....serves 50-75 depending on size of "poon....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

When it is a person's first,it makes it difficult to convince them to break it off at the pier... The one off Avon I netted looked to have swam off and survived,but heard from a reliable source it washed up on the beach the next day...  I don't begruge someone for killing a poon if it's their first,although to kill them when you've already caught one is pushing the envolope... jmho..


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> When it is a person's first,it makes it difficult to convince them to break it off at the pier... The one off Avon I netted looked to have swam off and survived,but heard from a reliable source it washed up on the beach the next day...  I don't begruge someone for killing a poon if it's their first,although to kill them when you've already caught one is pushing the envolope... jmho..


I agree, but I think a lot are beached. I would not kill one,I think all the ones off Oak Island this year have been released.


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

I would turn mine loose and get a citation than kill it for a picture just my 2 cents


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fish123 said:


> I agree, but I think a lot are beached. I would not kill one,I think all the ones off Oak Island this year have been released.


 We were thinking of beachin that one as well,but beaching can be about as stressful to the fish as raising in a net... Jmo.. When you touch the leader a tarpon is considered to be a catch.. Why not,as I suggested to the guy (and he was going to do at first) bring fish to pier,have someone touch leader and break the fish off instead... Tarpon may have a leader hanging out of his mouth,although I would think it to be less stressful than being drug to the sand or laid on a deck...


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> We were thinking of beachin that one as well,but beaching can be about as stressful to the fish as raising in a net... Jmo.. When you touch the leader a tarpon is considered to be a catch.. Why not,as I suggested to the guy (and he was going to do at first) bring fish to pier,have someone touch leader and break the fish off instead... Tarpon may have a leader hanging out of his mouth,although I would think it to be less stressful than being drug to the sand or laid on a deck...


Agreed, by all means if it fits in the net, net it, but the 150 pound '7 foot type you don't really have a choice.


----------

